# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Mjaft: Berisha Ik! Mjaft kërkon dorëheqjen e kryeministrit Berisha

## OO7

Lëvizja Mjaft! është thellësisht e tronditur nga shpërthimi i fabrikës
së vdekjes në Gërdec dhe solidarizohet me familjet e viktimave të një
nga tragjedive më të mëdha në këto 17 vjet.

Nga ana tjetër, jemi të tronditur edhe nga deklaratat justifikuese dhe
të turpshme të Kryeministrit dhe zyrtarëve të tjerë të qeverisë, të
cilët në më shumë se një rast e kanë klasifikuar ndodhinë si aksident,
dhe në vend që të mbajnë përgjegjësi publike, janë shndërruar në
zëdhënës të mortit të radhës.

Kompania shqiptare e tregtimit te skrapit dhe ka punësuar banore me
mëditje, gra e fëmijë për bukën e gojës. Shumë nga punonjësit e tjerë,
bazuar mbi vetë dëshmitë e tyre, ishin të patrajnuar, ndërsa kushtet e
punës rezultojnë jashtë çdo standardi dhe çnjerëzore. Armët janë
grumbulluar ne një fshat dendësisht te banuar, që tani është kthyer në
një varreze masive, me burra, gra, dhe fëmije.

Vetë kjo qeveri përmes Vendimit të Këshillit të Ministrave, Nr.138, datë
14.3.2007, ka sanksionuar se "Procesi i çmilitarizimit e çmontimit duhet
të kryhet nën mbikëqyrjen dhe sigurinë ushtarake të reparteve të Forcave
të Armatosura...” Diçka e tillë nuk ka ndodhur. Kujtojmë se ky është
precedenti i dytë, që nga tragjedia e ngjashme e Dhëmbanit në Tepelenë, 
në 2006-ën, ku në pushtet ishte po i njëjti ministër.

Përballë këtyre fakteve, Ministri i Mbrojtjes duhet të ndiqet menjëherë
penalisht si fajtori kryesor i kësaj tragjedie, dhe Kryeministri Sali
Berisha duhet të japë menjëherë dorëheqjen, për sa kohë, si kreu i
qeverisë, është personalisht përgjegjës për keqqeverisjen që shkaktoi
këtë katastrofë njerëzore.

Në rast se kjo qeveri nuk merr përgjegjësi dhe institucionet përkatëse
nuk veprojnë në bazë të ligjit dhe moralit njerëzor, Lëvizja Mjaft! do
të organizojë qytetarët në protesta, deri në dorëheqjen e Kryeministrit
dhe ndjekjen penale të Ministrit të Mbrojtjes.

Per kete eshte hapur dhe nje faqe interneti e levizjes "Berisha, IK!" ku qytetaret mund te firmosin nje peticion ne forme postimi.

Faqja eshte: *http://berishaik.com*

Burim: *MJAFT

**Vora i bashkohet protestes Berisha, IK!*
_
Banorët e zonës së Vorës dhe të fshatrave përreth bllokuan për katër orë autostradën. “Mediu ik! Berisha ik! Gjeni shkaktarët e tragjedisë! Hiqni depozitat e gazit! Dëmshpërbleni familjet!” ishin kërkesat e protestuesve_

TIRANË - Qytetare te zemeruar bllokuan dje autostraden vitale Tirane - Durres ne shenje proteste per tragjedine e Gerdecit. Protestuesit, kryesisht banorë te fshatit Gërdec dhe zonave përreth dogjen goma automjetesh dhe hodhen parrulla antiqeveritare, duke i bllokuar per ore te tera të dy krahët e autostradës Tiranë-Durrës. Lejimi i tyre të shkonin pranë shtëpive të tyre dhe nxjerrja e përgjegjësve të tragjedisë ishin dy kërkesat thelbësore të protestës, që zgjati rreth katër orë, duke sjellë dhe paralizimin total të trafikut. “Mediu ik! Berisha ik!”, ishin dy parullat kryesore që mbizotëronin në masën e protestuesve, të cilët me tone të ashpra, veç të tjerash, kërkuan që të lejohen të shkojnë në banesat e tyre për të marrë ato pak gjëra që ngelën nga shpërthimi. Protesta nisi rreth orës 14.00 të mesditës së djeshme, një orë pas fjalës së Presidentit të Republikës, Bamir Topi, i cili nga Vora kërkoi bashkimin e të gjithëve për normalizimin e situatës. Fillimisht 50 persona u grumbulluan në sheshin e qytetit të Vorës dhe me thirrje e parulla në duar kërkuan përgjegjësit për katastrofën. Protesta që fillimisht nisi me një grusht njerëzish, pak nga pak rrëmbeu brenda saj një numër të madh personash të dëmtuar nga tragjedia, të cilët njëzëri kërkuan vënien e drejtësisë në vend. Gjatë protestës nuk munguan as momentet kur protestues të irrituar u konfrontuan me forcat e policisë, të cilat morën urdhër të krijojnë një kordon sigurie dhe të zhbllokojnë krahët e autostradës. Vendosmëria e banorëve për të kërkuar të drejtën e mohuar arriti deri aty, sa një numër i madh personash u ulën në mesin e autostradës, duke thënë se nuk do të lëvizin që andej pa marrë një përgjigje nga autoritetet vendore për kërkesat e tyre. Disa nga protestuesit mbanin në duar parulla ku shkruhej “Gërdeci si Kabuli”, ndërsa disa të tjerë në shenjë proteste i vunë flakën një gome makine, djegia dhe tymi i zi i së cilës simbolizonin atë që ndodhi në Gërdec tri ditë më parë. Por kërkesa për gjetjen dhe vënien para drejtësisë të përgjegjësve nuk ishte e vetme. Banorët e zonës gjithashtu thanë që të merren masa urgjente për dëmshpërblimin deri në qindarkën e fundit të dëmeve të shkaktuara nga shpërthimi. Ata fajësuan qeverinë dhe ministrin e Mbrojtjes për situatën e krijuar, si dhe thanë që të merren nën mbikëqyrje depozitat e gazit, shpërthimi i së cilave mund të shkaktoi një tragjedi të përmasave të paimagjinueshme. Rreth orës 18 të pasdites së djeshme, turma e protestuesve vendosi të lirojë autostradën Tiranë-Durrës dhe të shpërndahet paqësisht. Pak momente para largimit nga sheshi i qytetit të Vorës, protestuesit thanë se në mungesë të një përgjigjeje nga autoritetet vendore dhe qendrore për plotësimin e kërkesave të tyre, atëherë protestat do të rinisin sërish dhe do të vazhdojnë duke u përshkallëzuar.

Burim: *Korrieri*

----------


## Qyfyre

Shume e tepruar kjo levizje, sidomos ne kete kohe. Nese nuk del qe Berisha ka qene i implikuar ne kete tragjedi personalisht, nuk ka arsye per dorheqje.

----------


## OO7

> Shume e tepruar kjo levizje, sidomos ne kete kohe. Nese nuk del qe Berisha ka qene i implikuar ne kete tragjedi personalisht, nuk ka arsye per dorheqje.


Te sugjeroj te lexosh pak *ketu*

----------


## oliver55

Cfar statistikash ka kjo levizje per demet qe jane bere. ndonje liste se sa jane vrare a po sa deme jane shkaktuar.a ka mare ndonje mase per denancimin e kesaj firme para se te ndodhej aksidenti. a ka pasur ankesa nga banoret e zones para se te ndodhte aksidenti.a kane qene te iformuar banoret e zones per rrezikshmerine qe kane pasur ne ate vend.cilet jane organizatoret e kesaj levizjeje, cfar punesh bejne. jam dakort qe ta mbeshtesim kete levizje me disa mungesa te shkrimit mbi kete teme.por te na japi pergjigje per pyetjet qe shtrohen me siper dhe jo me anonime dhe me perralla se kemi te bejme me jete njerzish .

----------


## Qyfyre

> Te sugjeroj te lexosh pak *ketu*


E lexova Halim dhe ishte me te vertete skandal. Po prap kerkesat per qoreheqje kane filluar qe disa dite me pare. Edhe me ato deshmi qe kishin dhene puntoret prane nuk mund te kerkosh menjehere doreheqje te kryeministrit. Le te vazhdoje hetimi njehere dhe te dalin me shume fakte se kush ka gisht direkt ne kete pune.

----------


## Dita

> Në rast se kjo qeveri nuk merr përgjegjësi dhe institucionet përkatëse
> nuk veprojnë në bazë të ligjit dhe moralit njerëzor, Lëvizja Mjaft! do
> të organizojë qytetarët në protesta, deri në dorëheqjen e Kryeministrit
> dhe ndjekjen penale të Ministrit të Mbrojtjes.



Kjo do te thote qe levizja do te prese njehere qe qeveria te marre pergjegjesite e institucionet te veprojne ne baze te ligjit dhe moralit njerezor, pastaj do te nise me organizimin e qytetareve ne protesta, apo i ka pallavra keto? Se duket se nga organizimi e nga kercenimet ka nisur qe pa i dhene te drejten e marrjes se pergjegjesive qeverise, prokurorise te veproje, ligjit te funksionoje.

----------


## milanistja_el

Mua te gjitha keto levizje e peticione me duken absurde, te pakten ne kete moment. Jane gjera qe duhej te beheshin me pare, sepse kosto qe paguam ishte e madhe dhe mund te jete akoma me e madhe. Jam mese dakord qe duhet te kujdesemi per te nesermen qe kjo tragjedi te mos perseritet me, por me duket se shume persona, shume levizje apo parti po i perdorin keto pamje per reklama apo per elektorat politik. Kishte kohe qe neper media flitej per fushaten e çmontimit te armeve ne Gerdec... po levizja MJAFT ku ishte???? Me çfare po merrej qe nuk i nxiti atehere banoret te benin gati peticionin? Pse nuk dolen para Kryeministrise dhe te gjuanin me veze sikurse kane bere here te tjera???? Pse nuk e ndaluan kete gje ne kohen e duhur, kur e dinin se ishte rrezik? Te dashur miq te "Mjaftit", te "STOPIT" etj etj kur ndodh e keqja te gjithe jane te zot ta tregojne gishtin tek te tjeret, por dhe ju keni faj qe nuk ngritet zerin kur duhej, meqe jeni kaq te shqetesuar per fatin e popullit ne vend qe te humbni kohe duke u marre me Salen, shikoni te beni ndonje fushate per mbledhje fondesh, per vullnetarizem ne spitale, per te ndihmuar sadopak familjet e prekura. Lereni Berishen te bej ate qe po ben, s'eshte ky momenti per ta sulmuar, eshte momenti te ulemi te gjithe bashke dhe te gjejme zgjidhje, para se te ndodhe ndonje shperthim tjeter dhe te na hedhe te gjitheve ne ere. Salen aty e keni, e kapni dhe e kryqezoni kur te doni, po tani shikoni te beni ndonje gje te hajrit per popullin se na jeni bere dhe ju me keq se "politikanet"

----------


## rotullusi

Cfar statistikash ka kjo levizje per demet qe jane bere. ndonje liste se sa jane vrare a po sa deme jane shkaktuar.a ka mare ndonje mase per denancimin e kesaj firme para se te ndodhej aksidenti. a ka pasur ankesa nga banoret e zones para se te ndodhte aksidenti.a kane qene te iformuar banoret e zones per rrezikshmerine qe kane pasur ne ate vend.cilet jane organizatoret e kesaj levizjeje, cfar punesh bejne. jam dakort qe ta mbeshtesim kete levizje me disa mungesa te shkrimit mbi kete teme.por te na japi pergjigje per pyetjet qe shtrohen me siper dhe jo me anonime dhe me perralla se kemi te bejme me .....Juve i nderuar zoteri doni te hetoni se c'far kjo levizje eshte , apo krimin e veteditur qe ndodhi ne Gerdec?? Ju intereson me shume hetimi dhe informatat per kete levizje , apo faktet e nj krimi se ndodhi?  Nuk u mjafton ujku , por doni dhe gjurmet ? .Thoni se a e didnin qytetaret rezikshmerin , bukur, por ishin vete qytetaret ata qe krijuan nje te ashteuajtur fabrik c'montimi? Ishin qytetaret ata qe transportuan municionet nga fabrika e Policanit aty? Ishin qytetaret ata qe perfituan miliona euro nga shitja e tyre ?? ...Pra i nderuar "zotri" kur ke ujkun nuk kerkon per gjurme .....Per kte krim eshte mese e dukshme qe qeveria me ne krye saliun ka pergjegjesi, se perse duhej te behej c'montimi jashte fabrikes se  Policanit duke e ditur rezikshmerine e tyre ? Perse pikerisht afer rinasit ? Perse duhej te behej c'montimi nga nje firme private qe nje vit me par u akuzua per eveazion fiskal, dhe presidenti i ksaj firme doli me garancine 100000 dollareshe ? Perse ne nje fabrike e ditur nga shteti lejoheshin te punesoheshin minorene ? Besoj se kto jane pyetjet qe duhet ty "zoteri" te te gryejne me shume ndergjegjen , dhe jo levizja ne fjale .....

----------


## OO7

Po nga e dinte Mjafti me shoke se ca behej ne Gerdec? Ate e dinin vetem ata qe punonin atje dhe ata qe e kishin organizuar. Une per vete skam dit qe egzistonte Gerdeci e jo me qe behej cmontim armesh atje.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Levizja MJAFT i ka humbur kredencialet e dikurshme dhe nuk perkrahet me si perpara. Ajo ka dale nga qellimi i saj kryesor, si nje shoqate joqeveritare ne ndihme te popullit te thjeshte. Ajo tani eshte nje organizate politike e drejtuar nga Erion Veliaj de facto dhe si e tille, normale qe do te sulmoje qeverine qe eshte ne pushtet perderisa kjo force e re politike nuk eshte force ne pushtet dhe do mundohet te terheqe sa me shume votues me ane te nje tragjedie. Per mendimin tim kjo levizje nuk duhet te ekzistoje me, dhe le te dale ne protesta si nje levizje politike e ti kerkoje ato gjera qe ka kerkuar si nje levizje politike e jo si nje shoqate joqeveritare.

Eshte turp i madh te krijosh prapaskena politike me ane te kesaj tragjedie.

----------


## OO7

Po nuk ka rendesi se kush e udheheq levizjen. Populli duhet ti marre keta gjakpires me gure. Politika kudo nuk pyet per popullin, populli duhet te jete ai qe te interesohet per veten e vet e mos i kaloje krime te tilla gojembyllur.

----------


## drague

leje se e pame ate "protesten"IK mer cun se e bote forumin pd-ps

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ky kryebanditi Berishaq duhet te largohet sa me pare,jo vetem nga vendi i kryeministrit por nga Shqiperia....
Mjaft me Berishaqistik,na e ka sjelle ne maje te hundes... Trafik armesh,ja kush na qenka e verteta...Ky kryebandit ,ky trafikant i perjetshem armesh,eshte per tu futur ne burg sa me pare...

Cfare prokurorie do punoje,ajo prokurori qe ka ne krye shoqen e ngushte te Argita Berishes?

Cfare qeverie do zbardhe ngjarjen,ajo qeveri kriminele e perbere nga super te korruptuar,qe e ka kriminelin ne krye?

----------


## Kosovar2006

Berisha juve ...... Hej haj medet kuku per neve Njerzit vdesin, shpergulen, jeta ua shkatrohet  e kta sllavo-Socialistet mundohen te shenojn pika politike. Turp duhet me ju ardh turp , bre majmuna ishit kon. Lejeni berishen rahat se faji i shperthim ka qen pik se pari ENVERI, mandej mafiozet te cilit ngajshin mbas Lekut e mandej kompanit kontraktues

----------


## beni67

Une do ti thoja MJAFT levizjes mjaft. Na merziten me servilleqet e me shumeftyresine e tyre. Kjo levizje i ka humbur piket shume kohe para. Nuk ka te drejte morale te kerkoje kerkesa politike. Po edhe kjo i sherben dikuj. Duke u futur ne korin e atyre qe nuk ia duan te miren ketij vendi ata vecse bejne detyren si percares, krijues kaosesh dhe rremuje ne Shqiperi.

----------


## OO7

> leje se e pame ate "protesten"IK mer cun se e bote forumin pd-ps


Po as ma ni per Rame e per Berishe e per Nano e per Mete per Veliaj e per Spahi. Sjam as Socialist as Demokrat po *JAM SHQIPTAR!* E si i tille eshte koha qe une vete ti them *MJAFT* kesaj politike te kalbur!

----------


## Dragut

*Berisha MOS ik!!!*

mos ik or burr apo sepse po ta kërko mjafti... e kush pyt për mjaftin, apo Velin apo Ramën...

----------


## bili99

SIGURISHT   MOS  IK,  SI  NUK  IKE  ASNJEHERE,  edhe   kur  te  rrexuan  shtetin  edhe  kur  te  tradhetuan    nuk  ike    ...athere   iu   afrua  liria  dhe  ikja  nga  nje  shtet  ne  kaos...nga  nje   shtet  ne  shkatrrim  nga  tradhetia  dhe  komplotet  serbo-greke...   gjithe  bota  i  ofroi  jatak   Berishes  athere  kur   mundesite ishin  edhe  mos  te  mbese  gjalle  i  tradhetuar  bile  edhe  nga  vete  ministri  i mbrojtjes  ne  ate  kohe...Jo  i  tha  ikjes   athere,   nje   atdhetar  ky pra  Kryeministri  Berisha,  nderkaq  qe  te  perkryer   nuk  ka   dhe  nuk  do  te  kete  ndonjehere   as  njerez  dhe  as  politikan :macka: o  mos  Ik   i  nderuar   jo  sot  dhe  jo   nga  ky   "presion"..nje  dite   me  zgjedhje  tjera,  nje  dite  kur  deshira  e  shumices   shqiptare   te  jete    ikja   sigurisht   se   vete   Kryeministri  do  te  arrij  tek  ajo  dite  perpara  se  shumica  e  shqiptareve  ta  deshirojne   ate  dite  te  ikjes....Edhe  nje hap   conje  Shqiperine  me  perpara,   drejt  zhvillimit    dhe  shpetimit...dhe  mos  ikni   kur  ju  thone  te  ikmit  nga  puna  dhe  pergjegjesia  por  ballafaqoheni  dhe  zgjidhni  problemet  kombetare.

----------


## OO7

:pa dhembe:  ju e paskeni djeg trurin. Po kush qenka ky shtet qe te lejon ty te rrokesh armet neper reparte or shok. Shko merri sot ti pse si merr. 97 ishte e organizuar. politika sdo tja dije per popullin. politika te shfrytezon te vret e pastaj te qan e te shfrytezon prape edhe te vdekur. nuk duan tja dine politikanet per ty e per mua, ata kane vetem hallin e tyre.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

robert i ikur nga fiqiri papas ben thittrje patetike,

Shqiperia nuk behet pa Berishe e pa Nano!

Nje gje nuk arrij ta perceptoj, sipas ketij papas,




> Berishë, largo spiunët dhe komunistët


si mund saliu te largoje komunistet, kur ai eshte nje prej tyre, dhe ata e kane vene per tia ruajtur sinoret e partise se tyre te lavdishme ... nejse hajt ta lexojme ...

Gazeta Sot

Berisha, mos jep dorëheqjen!
Nga Robert Papa 

Sipas burimeve afër Berishës, ai pas trysnisë nga jashtë dhe nga stafi i tij, është gati të japë dorëheqjen dhe t'ia dorëzojë qeverinë dhe partinë "kopistit" Basha. Jo, Berishë, mos jep dorëheqjen, sepse kjo është e dënueshme. Lideri nuk jep dorëheqjen, mbase jep jetën, e nuk braktis ata që e kanë mbajtur në krye për afro dy dekada. Berishë, nuk ke pse ikën, sepse e dëmton shumë të djathtën, por edhe të majtën. Ja, iku e dha dorëheqjen Nano, e na erdhi Rama. Shqipëria pa Nanon dhe Berishën, nuk është Shqipëri. Nuk e di, pa ju të dy, bëhemi si vend afrikan, apo si vend europian. Berishë, largo spiunët dhe komunistët, e mos braktis votuesit që të ulën në karrigen e Nanos. Mediu dha dorëheqjen, kurse shefi i shtabit, duhet të ikë urgjent, e mbase drejt prokurorisë, se Mediu ishte figurë politike por shefi është ushtarak. Po iku Berisha nuk hymë dot as në BE e as në NATO. Pa Berishën, ish-komunistët dhe ish-spiunët bëhen të përjetshëm. Ndaj, mos jep dorëheqjen Berishë se askush nuk po thërret;"Berisha Ik!" Ndaj, s'ka pse të nxitohesh. Qëndro ose duro, si duroi mali me borë.

----------

